# Mantic Miniatures



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Would you allow mantic miniatures mixed in with GW miniatures in friendly games? As I want to start high elf and I was going to get the archers and spearmen from Mantic.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i would, as far as im concerned you can use any models you like, as long as they look like the units there being used for.
Just bear in mind you wont be alble to use the army in a GW, and you will have to check with any tournys about useing non-GW modes in your army. Just watch out for the GW Fanbois that may get shity with you for not useing GW overpriced modles


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

pretty much what Fynn said. I know where i am, you have to use, i think 50 or 66% of a model (or was it 33%, cant remember exactly) has to be GW product, for 'conversion' allowances in tournaments. the small ones anyway


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> pretty much what Fynn said. I know where i am, you have to use, i think 50 or 66% of a model (or was it 33%, cant remember exactly) has to be GW product, for 'conversion' allowances in tournaments. the small ones anyway


So are you not allowed to use scratch-built models? That seems against the spirit of the hobby to me. Or is it just if you're using another 'bit' from another company to mod a mini, there has to be a certain percentage of the GW product left after the conversion?


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I would probably say yes, but like said above, you cannot bring them in a GW or for some tornuments


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

When I used to go to games nights at Games Workshop they wouldn't allow any non GW models but they would allow heavily converted built models.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh yeah I may have forgotten to mention this but the nearest GW is 50 miles away from me and I spend my hobby days in HobbyTownUSA


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Your best bet would be to check with the venue's operators as to what they allow. They may also be able to let you know the prevailing mood of the local denizens. I know that our LGS has to follow GW's rules for any tournaments using their artwork, etc. Or else they run the risk of losing GW products. In non-tournament games pretty much anything goes as long as it looks "right". 

You should ve aware that Mantic's elves are smaller and slimmer than GW's, though the bases are the same. Surprisingly enough, their undead are about the same size as GW's new skellies and grave guard.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

During tourneys it's an obvious no, but for friendly games I would allow it.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If I wasn't in my local GW (where I normally play) then absolutely... I would jump at the chance to see a different set of models, as would most people. Almost no-one cares what models you use as long as they are WYSIWYG or themed (eg I don't mind fighting a halfling army using goblin rules, so long as its obvious which units are different).


----------

